# Happy 4th



## nealtw (Jul 3, 2015)

Be carefull out there and if you drink. you know!!


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm staying home this year for the first time in as long as I can remember. Firing up the smoker in the morning with a sirloin tip and a pork shoulder. Should be a good time.


----------



## frodo (Jul 3, 2015)

Chris said:


> I'm staying home this year for the first time in as long as I can remember. Firing up the smoker in the morning with a sirloin tip and a pork shoulder. Should be a good time.




here is a little recipe for your smoker,,this only takes 2 hours to smoke, so it is a munchie while you par take in a cold beverage
smok'n a fatty
2 pound of ground sausage  or you can use 1 pound
place in a 1 gallon zip lock
flatten out evenly inside bag,,put on a plate, put in fridge to chill
cold makes it easier to deal with it
take out,
place on tin foil, remove from zip lock..

pile up on sausage anything you like,,i use pepper jack and pepperoni
roll the stuff and sausage into a roll
cover seal with foil
smoke 2 hours
slice enjoy


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 3, 2015)

Frodo, basket weave a lb of bacon and wrap your sausage log in it, throw it on the smoker. You'll forget about using fool again.


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2015)

I make those with the bacon. They are tasty


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 3, 2015)

It's bacon, has to be good.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 4, 2015)

Ohhhhh Uoooooo Ahhhhhh!

Happy 4th guys


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2015)

Meats on the smoker. Got to watch the sunrise today. Gonna be a good day.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2015)

Chris said:


> Meats on the smoker. Got to watch the sunrise today. Gonna be a good day.




One of the things I love about cooking on the smoker. Cup of coffee, thin blue smoke, quiet time early in the morning. Great way to start the day.


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2015)

You guys inspired me. I just wrapped a block of pepper jack in mild Italian sausage then wrapped that in bacon and tossed it on the grill. I really wanted to smother it in mustard before the bacon but I forgot.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen. &#128521;


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2015)

Here it is....

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1436045848.705037.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2015)

Sweet. 

Getting ready to toss some leg quarters on the grill.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2015)

Wonder what Havasu finally decided to grill. Probably went to Mickie D's. &#128563;


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2015)

Last I heard he bought some rub.


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2015)

He is gonna have to come by for some real home cooking.


----------



## frodo (Jul 4, 2015)

1.5 lb venison breakfast sausage
1/2 cup of shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 onion chopped
4 cloves of garlic- minced up
1 lb of bacon - wrapped!










spare ribs and chicken








I am stuffed....


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2015)

Looks good! I pulled my beef and pork off. Letting it rest before I cut it up.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 4, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Frodo, basket weave a lb of bacon and wrap your sausage log in it, throw it on the smoker. *You'll forget about using fool again*.



errrr, foil?


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 4, 2015)

Chris said:


> Looks good! I pulled my beef and pork off. Letting it rest before I cut it up.



I used to pull my pork off 2-3 times a day when I was younger.:banana:


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 4, 2015)

Okay, this thread got me hungry again.


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2015)

Can't believe how many people have illegal fireworks in my town. Sitting on the back patio overlooking the city and there is fireworks going off everywhere.


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2015)

Made some apple pie tacos for desert today.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1436138865.416134.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks awesome,. what's all in em...?


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2015)

Apples cooked in sugar and cinnamon. Flour tortillas fried the sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar, will also put vanilla ice cream and whipped cream before serving.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 5, 2015)

Chris said:


> Can't believe how many people have illegal fireworks in my town. Sitting on the back patio overlooking the city and there is fireworks going off everywhere.



Was visting freinds on the fourth, on a mountain 5 miles nnorth of the boarder and forty miles from the coast and watched about 60 fireworks shows all the towns just south of the boarder and out to the islands on the US side. To bad they don't go higher.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 5, 2015)

duplicated


----------

